# IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?



## SebaBeck (31 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eben meine Mailbox durchgeklickt und dabei folgendes gefunden:



> Aktenzeichen: [ edit]
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,
> 
> ...



Das kommt mir sehr absurd vor, weil ich mich nicht entsinnen kann jemals oben genannte Adresse auch nur irgendwie genutzt zu haben. Ausserdem verschicken Anwälte doch eigentlich Briefe, oder irre ich mich da?
"Mit Freundlichen Grüßen - Rechtsanwalt" finde ich auch eine ziemlich merkwürdige Unterschrift.

Na ja, ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen was ich davon denken sollte.
Anlass zur Panik besteht ja wohl hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## Franziska (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com Anwalts-Email?*

Rechtsanwälte betätigen sich auch als Geldeintreiber.
Solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, ist das nur leere Drohung.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com Anwalts-Email?*

gehört grundsätzlich zum selben  Dunstkreis wie die Betreiber von  fabrikeinkauf 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066

es gelten daher exact die gleichen Hinweise:  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, wie du dieses Schreiben einschätzen sollst, kannst du dich natürlich auch an die in der Mail genannte Bank wenden. Das Geldinstitut wird sicher wissen, mit wem es da Geschäfte macht - und was für Geschäfte das sind.


----------



## SebaBeck (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Das besonders merkwürdige an der ganzen Sache ist das ich noch *nie* auch nur eine Mahnung oder sonstiges von den weder per Post noch per Email erhalten habe.


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Das trifft sich doch bestens.

Dieser Anwalt wird doch selbstverständlich über eine ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung verfügen. Er wird wissen, wie man dort rechtssicher zustellen kann.

Die Verbraucherzentrale konnte die Firma nicht erreichen: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf (Seite 3 oben)

Also: Das Schreiben an die Verbraucherzentrale weiterleiten und den Anwalt um die Bekanntgabe des Verantwortlichen in der beauftragenden Firma bitten. Eine Kopie an die Rechtsanwaltskammer Braunschweig kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*



dvill schrieb:


> Eine Kopie an die Rechtsanwaltskammer Braunschweig kann nicht schaden.


Sehe ich auch so! Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es auch eine Anwaltskammer in der Unistadt Göttingen gibt, denn die allgemeine Problematik hat sich ja wohl anscheinend (wie auch z. B. beim Fabrikverkauf) von ursprünglich Bad Hersfeld nach Göttingen verlagert.


----------



## Franziska (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Göttingen gehört zu

http://www.rak-braunschweig.de/


----------



## SebaBeck (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Haha!

Ich habe eben auf der Website der Rechtsanwalstskammer Braunschweig bei der Suche den Namen der Kanzlei gesucht und dann über die Addresse.
In beiden Fällen gibts nix zu finden.
Wie´s aussieht existiert diese Kanzlei nicht mal.


----------



## SebaBeck (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Ach mist doch.
Der [edit]  sitzt im Oberlandesgericht, sollte ich mir jetzt vielleicht Sorgen machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*



SebaBeck schrieb:


> Wie´s aussieht existiert diese Kanzlei nicht mal.



Sie  existiert und  ist auch vielfach im WWW zu finden , 

rr-inkasso.de 
ra-reuter-richter.de

beide sehr spartanisch gestaltet...


SebaBeck schrieb:


> Der [edit]  sitzt im Oberlandesgericht, sollte ich mir jetzt vielleicht Sorgen machen?


warum?


----------



## SebaBeck (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Ich bin gerade dabei eine E-Mail mit der Kopie der E-Mail die ich bekommen habe zu verfassen.
Aber was soll ich da jetzt genau reinschreiben? 
Ich musste sowas noch nie tun.


----------



## sascha (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*



SebaBeck schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei eine E-Mail mit der Kopie der E-Mail die ich bekommen habe zu verfassen.
> Aber was soll ich da jetzt genau reinschreiben?
> Ich musste sowas noch nie tun.



Lies meine Signatur unten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Sie  existiert und  ist auch vielfach im WWW zu finden,  rr-inkasso.de
> ra-reuter-richter.de
> beide sehr spartanisch gestaltet...
> warum?


man kann sie auch finden, wenn man im Blog des Herrn _Th* Schr*_ liest
http://th*-schr*.com/ueber-th*-schr*


----------



## flokoc (6 November 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

In diesem Thread gehts auch gerade um das Thema:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49066&page=114


----------



## katzenjens (6 November 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*

Hallo,

nun bedient sich der Sumpf auch noch sogenannter Joe-Jobs. Die Anwaltskanzlei in Braunschweig gibts, allerdings haben die nix mit rr-inkasso zutun, siehe unterschiedliche Telefonnummern.

Ich vermute mal, dass die "echte" Kanzlei bereits informiert wurde, damit sie die Sache strafrechtlich ans Laufen bekommt. Die Personen in diesem Spiel sind eingeweihten und findigen Google-Nutzern bestens bekannt, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft auch so findig ist oder es wie üblich wieder im Sande verläuft, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich habe die Verbindung jedenfalls in wenigen Minuten herausbekommen.

Wenn dort strafrechtlich wieder nichts bei rumkommt, habe ich das Vertrauen in unseren "Rechtsstaat" vollends verloren und werde schmerzfrei reagieren.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## guitarking59 (6 November 2007)

*AW: IQChampion.com   Anwalts-Email?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Sie  existiert und  ist auch vielfach im WWW zu finden ,
> 
> rr-inkasso.de
> ra-reuter-richter.de
> ...



Spartanisch ist nur die erste. Die zweite gibt doch eine Menge Infos her.


----------

